# New B70 Transformer Bricked



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there anyway to fix this. I have a B70 transformer that i just got a few hours ago during Black Friday. I got it rooted using razor claw's one click root method and then installed the recovery. I attempted to install the 1.6 kernel and i booted back up and it wont boot and i get a fuzzy screen. Saw all the things on the B70 one and dont know if i can fix this or not.


----------



## KBcobra (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you get into apx mode at least? If you can you can use nvflash to get it back to stock. But since you have a b70 I'm not sure how that's works.


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

I got mine on black friday as well, how do you know if its b70 or not.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Check the serial number at the bottom. I can get into APX mode but I've never had a sucessful flash. A guy I know packaged the stock kernel in a .zip for me and I got it working again. Does this mean I'm unlocked tho? Also if it is locked and I use nvflash will it brick my tablet?


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, im b90 is that bad? btw glad you got yours working


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMuffStuff said:


> Oh, im b90 is that bad? btw glad you got yours working


I believe B90 cant achieve root yet. Or it may be with razorclaw root. Not entirely sure. You definitly have the new SBK tho.


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> Is there anyway to fix this. I have a B70 transformer that i just got a few hours ago during Black Friday. I got it rooted using razor claw's one click root method and then installed the recovery. I attempted to install the 1.6 kernel and i booted back up and it wont boot and i get a fuzzy screen. Saw all the things on the B70 one and dont know if i can fix this or not.


You should be able to boot into CWR that you used to flash that kernel, do that and flash a stock kernel blob, that should fix your problem. If you can't get to CWR either, you have are amongst the small amount of bricked units, if you are it will have to wait until nvflash methods are released for SBKv2 devices


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

lilstevie said:


> You should be able to boot into CWR that you used to flash that kernel, do that and flash a stock kernel blob, that should fix your problem. If you can't get to CWR either, you have are amongst the small amount of bricked units, if you are it will have to wait until nvflash methods are released for SBKv2 devices


Well i flashed a stock kernel and fixed it. But does this mean i am not one of the locked B70's? because i still cant get NVflash to work but i never have problems getting into CWR. And i figure if it is locked, i wouldnt be able to flash a kernel but i just wanna be sure before i mess with it.


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> Well i flashed a stock kernel and fixed it. But does this mean i am not one of the locked B70's? because i still cant get NVflash to work but i never have problems getting into CWR. And i figure if it is locked, i wouldnt be able to flash a kernel but i just wanna be sure before i mess with it.


no being able to flash kernels with CWR from the local root exploit is not affected by the "locking"

The TF lock is not the same as the typical locking that you are used to from other devices, the bootloader is not locked, the bootloader is just devoid of interactivity, and will accept any kernel placed in boot or recovery as long as it is valid. what is locked out is nvflash, which is in the bootrom, and all that is locked out there is communication over usb


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

lilstevie said:


> no being able to flash kernels with CWR from the local root exploit is not affected by the "locking"
> 
> The TF lock is not the same as the typical locking that you are used to from other devices, the bootloader is not locked, the bootloader is just devoid of interactivity, and will accept any kernel placed in boot or recovery as long as it is valid. what is locked out is nvflash, which is in the bootrom, and all that is locked out there is communication over usb


OK that makes sense. Is it possible that we do get these transformers with the SBK2 unlocked?


----------

